# Rabbit hunt with a Rambone!



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Headshot right below the ear with TBG 1.29in taper with like a 9/16 marble. man these guys are flighty 2 hours and only got this one shot in on saturday.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Stellar, one shot one kill. Fire up the pot and start cutting some veggies.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Great shooting man! Love hunting rabbits!

Cheers!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Guys! I really like slingshot hunting


----------

